# Have you been turned down for dog adoption?



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I was just wondering- prompted by the panorama programme on tonight- how many people on here have been turned down when looking to adopt a rescue dog?
Of course there are good reasons, to turn people down, but a lot of the rescue groups, large and small, seem to be nit-picking when it comes to re-homing, so much so that it makes me a little angry when so many dogs need homes. Some of the reasons for being turned down that I've heard are- not if you live in a flat, not if you work all day, not if you have small children, not if you have a cat, etc etc. Some of those reasons are perfectly sound for some dogs- dogs who hate kids, will chase cats, or can't be left alone, for instance- but 'blanket' rules seem to have taken over.
So I was wondering how many dog-lovers here have been turned down for a silly reason. Living in a flat is the most annoying- if your dog has a good and correct amount of exercise, what does it matter if you live in a flat?
Personally, I haven't been turned down, but I feel annoyed for those that have, and that so many dogs could have a loving, brilliant home, if only common sense was used...
What are other peoples thoughts?


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My local RSPCA won't give to anyone in rented accommodation unless they have written consent (fair enough) but another charity which shall remain nameless for data purposes wouldn't let me have a cat from them because I live in rented accommodation, even though I had written consent from my landlord. I think some places are like that with dogs too. 

I never tried for a dog, my garden is too small.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

AmberNero said:


> I was just wondering- prompted by the panorama programme on tonight- how many people on here have been turned down when looking to adopt a rescue dog?
> Of course there are good reasons, to turn people down, but a lot of the rescue groups, large and small, seem to be nit-picking when it comes to re-homing, so much so that it makes me a little angry when so many dogs need homes. Some of the reasons for being turned down that I've heard are- not if you live in a flat, not if you work all day, not if you have small children, not if you have a cat, etc etc. Some of those reasons are perfectly sound for some dogs- dogs who hate kids, will chase cats, or can't be left alone, for instance- but 'blanket' rules seem to have taken over.
> So I was wondering how many dog-lovers here have been turned down for a silly reason. Living in a flat is the most annoying- if your dog has a good and correct amount of exercise, what does it matter if you live in a flat?
> Personally, I haven't been turned down, but I feel annoyed for those that have, and that so many dogs could have a loving, brilliant home, if only common sense was used...
> What are other peoples thoughts?


This comes up alot & I can only use myself as an example that rescue centres do re-home to people who work & who live in flat.
Toby (my dog) had previously lived in a flat so it wasn't a massive change in accomodation. We went through all negatives about our situation, how we would over come them, questions about our expectations of a dog, what we could offer, etc & finally were told that we could have Toby!!
I think the fact that so many dogs are unwanted (some several times during their life time) means that rescue centres have to be picky.
Sometimes it just means that you need to look a bit harder - Toby was more than worth the wait!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm happy you got your Toby :thumbup: The rescue group I volunteer for now and then is reasonable, they have rehomed dogs to people in flats, and allowed me my lovely two even though we have a very small courtyard-garden. There are some fab and sensible rescue groups out there, I just wonder about the rest...


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Many of the dogs have come from bad homes and been dumped already and rescues are only looking for the best homes possible whilst narrowing down the dogs who will bounce back in.

Rescues have polices not to spite potential homes, nor to see dogs put down.. and all sorts of rescues have different policies most in place bourne through years of experience in rehomign dogs. People also will say things or hide things to get a dog so sadly rescues have had to learn be this way and then if someone is able to prove different then all well and good.

I volunteer for a pound rescue who rehomes some of the dogs if they are with us long enough to be assessed, neutered etc. As the dogs have come from a stray background I think it quite reasonable that we have an older children age limit; also we don't know what they are like to be left all day - I wouldn't leave my dogs home alone all day!!

Also homing a dog not assessed with cats to a cat home is a risk as can be rehoming to people in a flat. Thats not to say there are not responsible homes out there of people who live in a flat but there are alot more who are not and find out its harder work and don't want to bother or work so hard. Similarly there are people who know how to introduce cats and dogs but others who get home, dog chases cat and they want you to come and get the dog there and then. 

I always advise to people who have one of these criteria to widen their search with the net can often find a rescue who may rehome to you, sites like dogsblog can help you search for a dog who is child friendly, cat friendly or a dog in foster home where you know its OK to be left so you are starting out on a known entity.

Yes some good homes do get turned down but rescues are often up against it with limited resources... if people are that angry or concerned why don't they do what I did and do some volunteering to help out at a local rescue and see if can help make a difference?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I went in pointing out all the negatives about our situation as I was worried that I was being selfish by wanting a dog & it wasn't fair if I worked, etc. Prior though to this I had spoken to my vet & a dog walker I knew & asked them to be honest with me. 
The lady who interviewed us was great, I was over the moon when she said that she was happy for us to rehome Toby! 
We are hopefully moving to a house with a big garden soon & once settled will be getting him a friend. I've already seen a lovely dog on here who I can't believe is still looking for a forever home.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

I went through a whole adoption proccess with a little jack russle cross, home check ect. ect.

I really did fall in love with that dog, I mean he was SO sweet and wonderfully natured. Then a week before we were all getting ready for him to come home they said since live in a flat it wasn't ideal and a family came along with a garden so it would be better for him.


I was utterly heartbroken which is why I didn't want to go through it EVER again, I got my Skye in the end (who I love to bits). Its not to say I'd never try and rescue again, its just that until I live somewhere with a garden I don't think I'd be able to go through all that just to be rejected. :frown:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Been turned down for all the ones here as no garden, had cats, and children!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Have been turned down by several rescues, due to Holly being entire, even though we wanted to rehome a bitch... hmm


----------



## brackenhwv (Mar 28, 2010)

can someone explain to me why a rescue won't re home to home with a unneutered dog thats the same sex ? not sure if I've worded that right so i hope you know what I mean ! i have an entire bitch absolutely no intention of breeding, she's too old any ways and was looking at some sites to offer a home to a dog and they had that policy, but any dog i got from them would have been neutered anyways so just looking to understand why. Thanks


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Dad is wanting to rehome a dog when the right one turns up but I can see him being turned down because he lives in a flat and possibly because he has a tiny garden that is shared with his neighbours. He would offer a good home because he likes to go out walks etc. I know rescues need to be strit but something I think it's only the poor dogs that are suffering if they are too strict.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

You don't yet know he will be turned down have homechecked for rescues for dogs in flats with shared garden..... it just might take a bit longer. And a rescue will look to home the right dog, i.e. an older one maybe, one who isn't a barker etc.

I would when approaching a rescue give all the details about how he will make it work, i.e. acknowledges that he is happy to get up first and last things theres somewhere close by (garden?) for all hte loo breaks, there is permission in the flat, neighbours don't mind having a dog, he is around much of the time so minimised risk of dog being left and barking and disturbing neighbours etc and hopefully the right rescue and dog will be fine with him.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can understand people frustration but am getting a bit fed up at all the posts slagging off rescue centres. 
Maybe you are choosing the wrong dogs, maybe you haven't thought about how you will over come problems, maybe you are not visiting the right rescue centres - I don't know but not all centres have the same rules.
Do you really think that these places don't want you to home a dog? Some dogs are taken in to these places time & time agian gradually becoming more & more traumatised. 
If you look at reasonfs for rehoming - kids & moving in to rented accomoddation being in the top loist of excuses for reehoming you can understand why rescue centres may be reluctant to rehome in these circumstances.
I'm sorry I really don't mean to have a go but in view of stories regarding dogs being pts & how many are being dumped on rescue centres I feel the people there are doing fantastic work. I would love to work with animals but I would feel so disheartended having to cope with the constant stream of abandonded animals, maybe sometimes they are over cautious but I think they have good reason to. Give them a break these people work with the animals every day.
As I have said, if you choose the right dog from the right rescue centre you can rehome as I did (whilst working full time & living in a flat!)


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

:Yawn::Yawn::Yawn: Have we not been round and round and round and round this subject enough?


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

After 4 months of searching for a rescue dog we eventually gave up and while I completely understand that homes need to ensure the future welfare of the dog, I don't think any of the ones that we were visiting on a weekly basis made any effort whatsoever to help us home a dog.

We live in a semi with a well enclosed, reasonably sized garden and have a large open playing field right next door. My wife and I work opposing shifts so there is almost always someone at home and we have two children, 6 and 11. Not exactly a rescue dogs dream but a stable and loving home that could easily cater to a dogs every need. All we were looking for was a small to medium dog that wouldn't eat the children.

Time and time again when anything remotely suitable turned up we were told 'sorry, reserved' or 'he's under assessment (followed the next day by sorry, reserved again)'. The final straw came when we travelled further afield in response to an ad we had seen for a beagle cross puppy, apparently desperately needing a home. We were told when we got there that they would wait until they had interest from 3 or 4 people, when they would then choose the most suitable. Undoubtedly good for the dog but not so good for prospective owners sat twiddling their thumbs for 4 weeks.

I do not see why we could not have been assessed and home checked in advance, take all our details, go through pro's and con's etc. If rescues did this then they could instantly match up new arrivals with the suitable homes they had on file much, much faster and spare the poor animals the stress of weeks in kennels.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I do kinda see why I always get a 'no' from rescue centres although I will admit to getting frustrated anyway. Of course they dont want any of their dogs to be left for more then 4hrs without someone coming in. 
Problem is I work nights! Means even if my dogs appreciated being dragged out of bed at 3am I doubt Id find a dog walker willing to do it!!LOL


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I was turned down because I live on 5th floor of an apartment building in the middle of the city. I got no sympathy or consideration from them even though literally on my doorstep is a HUGE field-like un-gated park (a bit like Hyde Park). My front door is on a pedestrian path that cuts across this massive field, I jog and I hike. They downright said no to me and I was a bit hurt because it felt like they had sentenced some poor dog to its death by saying no to good people who just want to give a dog a good home. 

I was so upset in fact that when I contacted the breeder I eventually got my dog from, I wrote them the longest story of my life ever so that they wouldn't turn me down. LOL.


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I got turned down by a local shelter once for working full time, it's crazy how they work out that an animal would be better off in a concrete cell than being left with my other dogs during the day 

I could have understood if it had been a pup but it was an elderly mixed breed and not really what I'd class as high maintenance.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I got turned down from various shelters cos i live in a flat, with a shared garden. This is despite the fact I live on the doorstep of a big park.

It's OK people saying don't go to breeders, but what are we supposed to do? Clover gets walked a lot, i don't work so she isn't left alone for long. She is happy and healthy, but center's wouldn't give me a change.. yet they are killing healthy dogs cos they don't have the room


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't comment on individual cases but do you not realise that dogs are rehomed several times in some cases that why the rescue centres appear to be picky. The more times the poor animal is rehomed the more problems may develop which in turn makes rehoming even harder as no-one wants dogs with issues.
As is highlighted this week, thousands of dogs are pts every year as they are unable to be re-homed. Instead of whinging about it why not try other rescue centres, maybe realise the dog you wanted was not for you, or really look at your situation to see how you could improve things, speak to your vet or local dog walker, rescue centre about improving your suitability.
A post earlier mentioned living on a 5th floor - how would you cope if your dog could not walk propely, how would s/he be able to go to the toilet if there was no communal garden? What if the dog barked alot, how would your neighbours react? Are you allowed pets? I'm not having a go as you probably would provide a dog with a lovely home & I live in a flat with a dog so also anticipated problems with rehoming.
Rescue centres do not want dogs to remain in their care, they want them to be rehomed but they must ensure they go to forever homes & won't be rehomed yet again in a few years time with more problems than when they came in. 
Maybe you should all look at the reasons behind the decisions made & work to improve on these, go to different shelters or wait until your situation changes instead of moaning about people who dedicate their lives to animals & do their best to ensure these dogs get the best possible homes


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Good post Cleo....


----------



## MuddyPawsProfessionalDWS (Jun 4, 2012)

I really desperatley want to rehome a young spaniel or lurcher cross or whichever breed bitch from a rescue but I live in rented accomadation does allow pets, and flat with no garden and after reading adoption policies I wouldnt even be considered. hopefully I'm moving to a house soon still be rented tho think I will wait, but I am also a dog walker and the dog would be with me always and have plenty of exercise. I also have a daughter of 5 so no puppies. All I want to do is help a dog so many people are turned down its a shame, but after losing my lurcher cross whippet last september it feels wrong without a dog following me


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

MuddyPawsProfessionalDWS said:


> I really desperatley want to rehome a young spaniel or lurcher cross or whichever breed bitch from a rescue but I live in rented accomadation does allow pets, and flat with no garden and after reading adoption policies I wouldnt even be considered. hopefully I'm moving to a house soon still be rented tho think I will wait, but I am also a dog walker and the dog would be with me always and have plenty of exercise. I also have a daughter of 5 so no puppies. All I want to do is help a dog so many people are turned down its a shame, but after losing my lurcher cross whippet last september it feels wrong without a dog following me


We dont discriminate on the basis of no garden or kids

Rescue Remedies


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

this is quite an old thread 

But have you tried Retired Greyhound Trust? They homed to me, I live in rented accomodation and have 3 children (8, 5, 4). Especially as you mentioned a lurcher, worth a try


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Turned down because I had an entire dog and was adopting a neutered dog. 

Told them that if they needed proof that Lou was entirely fine with other dogs then I would get recommendation from our trainer/behaviourist.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I was for mentioning that I may use a day kennel at work. 
Would have been ok apparently to have left the dog at home alone for up to 6 hours, but take it somewhere it would have stimulation and contact with humans every couple of hours was a no no because of the kennel 

Have to say Golden Retriever Rescue came and looked and put me on their list :thumbsup:


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

But surely it's reasonable for a rescue to turn down someone who works full time *if* they know that a lot of dogs end up in rescue *because* the original owners worked full time...?

I find it interesting that we all support breeders who are very selective about where their dogs go, yet rescues get heavily criticised for just trying to ensure a dog doesn't bounce back!

And really, if someone is determined to rescue, they *will* find the right dog/right rescue etc. It took me eight months but I knew it was what I really wanted to do even though often the waiting was hard.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

my local rspca apparently won't rehome to anyone under 25 so we looked else where, but technically no we haven't been turned down as we got chance without any fuss 

i will add we have an entire dog when going round rescues and it never really came up, we wanted another male anyway but weren't turned down 'cos i wouldn't neuter harvey


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 31, 2013)

We were turned down 

We have a good sized garden, with sturdy tall fencing. Everyone in our house is 14+ and we don't get any visitors that are younger than 11. I've worked with dogs and both my parents have owned larger breeds. We also live close to a park. My mum doesn't work so there is always someone at home.

We didn't specify what dog we wanted as we thought they could choose a suitable dog for us that would fit in.

They didn't even do a home check. I rang them as they had not been in touch and they told us they thought we were unsuitable 


We then saw our dog on preloved and picked him up a week later. 

I'm all for helping out rescues, but IMO (and obviously I am biased) my family are excellent pet owners. My dog is healthy, happy, well cared for and wants for nothing.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

I think it's easy to forget that rescues deal with a lot of very unpleasant people - not all potential adopters are as nice as us lot. 

When we adopted Teddy the lady who runs the rescue was soooo relieved to adopt to us because she was nervous of advertising him due to him being a cute, fluffy puppy. She knew she'd get tons of enquiries just because he was a cute, fluffy puppy - and weeding through the suitable homes would be hard and time-consuming. 

Policies are often there because rescues have had problems in the past and are now trying to avoid future problems. 

The rescue we adopted Whisper and Teddy from seem pretty easy-going tbh - I think they went on their 'gut instinct' with us as we'd never had a dog before. They do a home-check but it's more to check the garden is secure than anything - understandable when the vast majority of dogs from this particular rescue are strays from pounds. 

Neutering-wise they are pretty flexible. Whisper was 7 1/2 when we adopted her and they said they weren't entirely sure whether she'd been done or not - and at her age they weren't prepared to put her under an anaesthetic and open up to find out. With Teddy - it's in my contract but I didn't get 'badgered' about having him done by a certain age or anything.

I would say the lady that runs this rescue is a 'dog-person' not a 'people-person' - I think she's been so disgusted by the human race in some of the awful cases they've had to deal with that she has hardened to people a little. But she knows every one of the dogs' in her rescue - knows their individual needs and quirks and loves them dearly. For her - the dogs will come first every time. People's feelings come second. I know she'd rather they stayed in kennels a bit longer than go to an unsuitable home.

She loves the updates I send her and when we go back she is so pleased to see us and the dogs. She comes out to Whisper in the car as she knows and understands that being close to the rescue stresses Whisper out massively and so comes inside the car to see her. Am sure Teddy will be quite different and will probably bounce round the kennels saying 'hello' to all the dogs!  xx


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I would have liked to rescue an Akita but battersea won't rehome to someone without Akita experience even though I have worked with all dog breeds and had large breeds in the past.

Even some of the breeders I contacted weren't interested because it was our first Akita which I can understand but then on the other hand you need to own your first one to get the experience. :/


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I haven't been turned down but it is why I got Arrow from a breeder... because I would have been turned down. 

What annoys me though, is how some people will encourage people to get a rescue dog, pointing out that a high proportion have no issues... And then people defend the rescues for being strict because a lot of the dogs will have issues! The highest proportion can't be both! I think it should be done purely on an individual basis.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I was once refused because I was redecorating and it would be too disruptive to a rescue dog. 
I wasnt actually redecorating at all but apparently normal people arent happy to live with wallpaper hanging off the walls in strips indefinately!!
I figure I will be better off waiting til I retire before I go the rescue route.


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

lozzibear said:


> people defend the rescues for being strict because a lot of the dogs will have issues! The highest proportion can't be both! I think it should be done purely on an individual basis.


I would say 80% minimum of the dogs' in the rescue we adopted from had 'issues' - I gave fuss to every dog there when we last called there prior to adopting Teddy and had a long chat with the lady that runs the rescue (we took some towels/newspapers and some spare leads). Workable issues but issues nevertheless.

The totally ok and confident ones were born in rescue or were still very young. Otherwise the vast majority of the dogs there are scared of men - for a start.

Whisper was terrified of men but in a quiet home she settled very quickly with my husband. She has no _major_ issues but she does have them!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

No point us even attempting to adopt a dog as we both work full time, my hubby does call home during the day for the pets we have but I doubt that would be considered acceptable.

So no we haven't been turned down, we haven't applied.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

We were going to apply to adopt a gorgeous lurcher girl from our local rspca but weren't even given a form as we have my 3 year old sister living with us. We asked if it was because the dog had history of being bad or nervous with kids and they said no, they aren't willing to rehome ANY dog to anyone who has a child under 5 living in the house or spending a fair amount of time there - saddest part is she's still there a year later


----------



## mantis1234 (Dec 31, 2009)

A couple of years ago I got turned down to rehome a female working cocker. Ive got experience of working cockers, I was home almost all day, had a garden all good but then they asked if I was going on holiday that year at all I said yes *but in 5 months time* and she'd stay with my brother rather than going into kennels, they said no.

To this day I cannot understand it


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes. I was turned down to foster an Oldie even though I had a resident Oldie living the life of Riley.  The assessor didn`t like one of my dogs. She said she was `too dominant` because she threw a ball and the dog wouldn`t give it back to her. 
Silly moo. 
Then I was turned down by GSP Rescue even though my last GSP lived a long and happy life with me. He was 16 when he went. Then I got another GSP rescue who was now getting elderly so wanted another youngster to bring on. 
I was turned down because she looked at my house on Google View and was horrified to discover it wasn`t a big house in the country. No, I`m not making that up. 
Still things happen for a reason and I was subsequently asked by the local RSPCA to take a dog that was due to be pts.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I was rejected for an 8 month old staffy because she was 'dog aggressive' and we had another dog


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Don't get how anyone can know they'll be turned down without even trying?

Rescue all have own views & policies so vary greatly. I adopted my dogs while working full -time (first breed rescue we tried) and expect are others that live in flats, have kids etc which have found a rescue to work with. I do think some are a little too picky ( some I feel are too lax), but whatever works for that rescue, the other side is dogs being returned when it doesn't work out so many are just trying to avoid problems which is can understand.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Yes. We got turned down by our local (at the time) RSPCA because we had a shared garden. Idk if that's even a blanket rule?
The woman let us go round and look at the dogs, then she looked at the form we'd had to fill in beforehand and told us then that we couldn't adopt a dog :/
It was the first time we tried and I know it's wrong, but I was disheartened by how rude she was to us and the whole experience that I thought we'd get turned down anywhere else too.
I want to try again elsewhere one day though.


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

We thought about adoption, and did want to adopt a 2 year old white GSD that was apparently good with cats, but he was snapped up before we got a chance  however saying that it we live in rented accommodation with a small/medium garden and we both work full time (but different shifts) so we might have been turned down anyway. When we looked at rescue huskies there weren't any we could find that were suitable with cats, so that was a no go.
So we decided a puppy was the best bet rather than rescue.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Just thinking, does anyone else think that the no/shared gardens rule doesn't make sense, on the basis that most people aren't going to want dog wee and poo IN their house? So they're going to be taking it out a few times a day, but someone who does have a garden could just let the dog in the garden and never take it out.
Idk, I just don't really see how having a garden makes you a better candidate for having a dog.
eta: Just to clarify I get there's pros and cons to both, but they seem equal to me.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I was rejected for an 8 month old staffy because she was 'dog aggressive' and we had another dog


I really don't see the problem with that. Why would they ask you to put your existing dog at risk? That wouldn't have been very responsible of them!


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

We weren't turned down as such but we were told in no uncertain terms by a rescue that we were wasting their time because we were too specific about the type of dog we wanted. Even though we really stressed that we were happy to wait they were very rude and pretty much told us not to bother them. 

After much thought we ended up deciding to go to a breeder but not long after we got Fitz the very same rescue had several dogs (and had done in the past so not a completely rare occurrence) that matched our requirements perfectly :001_rolleyes:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

This argument resurfaces every now and again. What people need to consider is that rescues have to be fairly strict because irresponsible breeders *aren't*.

Puppy farmers, backyard breeders and naive/greedy/stupid "pet" breeders sell their puppies to anyone who has the money to pay for them - no home checks, no checking on the new owners' knowledge of the breed and/or experience with it. As a result, thousands upon thousands of young dogs come into rescue each year. Unlike their breeders, rescues actually* care* about the dogs they take in and are not prepared to let them go willy nilly to anyone who has the whim to own one. These dogs have already been betrayed twice - once by their breeder and once by their unsuitable owner. Rescues will do their best to ensure that dogs are not betrayed for a third time in their short lives. One of the ways they do this is to have "rules" (or in our case - guidelines) for those seeking to adopt. On many occasions these "rules" relate specifically to the breed of dog. For example, Siberian Huskies are well known for suffering separation anxiety when left alone (often the result of their treatment by their initial owner) so we will usually stick to the "rule" that dogs adopted from us should not be left alone for long periods. Even after the prospective owner agreeing to this, we occasionally (and annoyingly) get dogs returned because they scream, howl and are destructive when left alone for long periods. At this point we often scream, howl and want to get destructive!!!!!
Same with cats - Huskies are well known to have a high prey drive and to have the desire to kill cats and other small creatures (and large ones like sheep). As a result we will not rehome a dog to someone with cats unless (a) the dog is known to be cat friendly; and (b) that they take the dog at their own risk as we do not recommend owning both cats and dogs together. Again, very occasionally we get a tearful adoptive owner complaining that their adopted husky has killed their cat. Here we share their tears, but ours are tears of frustration - after all we warned them about huskies and bloody cats but they took no notice.

Anyway........ the bottom line is that rescues are not being difficult for the fun of it and their policies are usually based on hard and bitter experience.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was turned down by a lot of rescues and shelters in the UK for living in a flat. No questions asked about what I'd do for toilet purposes, exercise or anything, just a flat no as soon as the fact I lived in a flat was mentioned. It does annoy me, my dogs have been a thousand times better off in a flat than many dogs with a garden are. They get taken out, exercised and socialised for a start! I have honestly never understood why so many rescues say a garden is a must. 

Out here the reason given for us being turned down was us having too much stuff. But quite honestly I think the womans mind was made up before she even got inside my flat. Her nose was turned up in disgust before I even opened the door to her and she wasn't even here long enough for the kettle to boil let alone ask any questions. She basically walked in, glanced around and said no. 

I know a bloke who was turned down for being too old and he might die before the dog  He was looking to adopt an older dog and was only in his early sixties. Very fit and active man. Ended up with a Bull Terrier pup and did a fantastic job with her.

I understand rescues have to have their rules but sometimes it certainly does seem that the rules rule out a good number of homes for silly reasons.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

raindog said:


> I really don't see the problem with that. Why would they ask you to put your existing dog at risk? That wouldn't have been very responsible of them!


I wasn't saying there was a problem with that? Just that yes I have been turned down for a rescue


----------



## BeckyC (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been turned down due to the fact I live in a first floor flat, so no garden and I worked full time despite my work being literally next door to where I lived so on my fifteen minute and half hour break I was always back at mine so really only left the house for 3 hours before returning and regardless of this my partner worked evening shifts so would of been at home anyways.  

I now have a beautiful Greyhound who I adopted from his owner at the track. I explained I lived in a first floor flat many times but I don't think he understood it wasn't a ground floor as when he dropped him off at mine he had a go at me for lying to him. I wouldn't of been so silly as he was going to visit my house! He told us we had to carry the dog up and down the stairs which we happily did, though since Blue has learnt to walk up stairs very well. He is out so often and spoilt rotten so I don't think a flat is an issue. My parents never walk their spaniel as 'the garden is enough' :nonod:


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

After volunteering for my pound on and off for 10 years and spending time as a foster carer, when I had my toddlers and we lost a dog younger than we thought we would I was turned down on numerous applications.

We did get our Husky eventually and that was solely down to the fact I knew people and we went for two supervised try out periods with the toddlers there. I was then turned down for 6 others that I applied for while looking for a second, some from close and some from far.

We have a fully fenced acreage, lots of dog experience, but apparently we weren't trusted to have judgement about how much 'dog' we could take on while also having young kids (kids under six year of age was the issue.)

CC


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes we were turned down a few years back as the cat I looked after ( a stray that adopted me) wasn't neutered, although my dog was.

The fact that I was a full time housewife, no kids, had a fully enclosed fenced garden and lovely area for walks didn't matter. This was the second time we applied to this rescue as well, as the first time they mucked us about and the dog we were interested in got rehomed to some-one else. We decided to give them another try and then got told no due to the cat. 

The dog I wanted ( a crossbreed) did get rehomed. Then got returned for nicking a sandwich out of a childs hand.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Not even attempted for a dog. Asked for a kitten once from the rspca knowing despite working full time there were ways round it to be able to look after one but got buffeted by the blanket policy. I was told I can only have adult cats.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Volunteering in rescue we see all sorts.. Most people who are turned down have a few experiences if that how do they know we rescues turn alot of good homes down?

Shared garden we have turned one family down on.. But just for the dog they wanted he was DA and one of the other families also had a dog that was let into the garden and could be feisty too. 

Children as well we only have a families word for how they let their kids behave around dogs everyone says they know how to let their kids behave around dogs.. Yet we still had dogs bouncing back as we're not getting on with the kids and even dogs booked in to be pts for biting the kids. No adult present Nd when it came to it kids admitted teasing the dogs. Shame for the poor dog and family.


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

Working for a flexible rescue I do find blanket bans odd.

We have people come in, fill a form in and take a look round the kennels. If they pick a dog that is unsuitable for instance - they work full time and the dog has SA, we'll point them in the direction of a dog who is used to being left. It's not difficult to do. If we haven't got anyone suitable we keep their details and advise that they monitor our website. We also have information signs up on each run that clearly state whether the dog can be left, if it's good with kids, if it is used to cats/dogs etc. 

We have rehomed dogs who weren't used to being left to homes where they were willing to build up the time to dog was left. We have rehomed to homes with no garden or shared gardens but all this was done on a dog by dog, people by people basis. We wouldn't rehome a dog aggressive dog to a home with a shared garden because although we can trust the people (we hope) not to let the dog approach other dogs and keep it on lead you can't control the other people who share the space not to just let their dogs out willy nilly. If however they agreed that instead of using the shared garden they would walk the dog in we would probably find that appropriate. Now I understand that there is just as much risk in the big wide world of a dog racing over to another but if you're just popping down to the strip of grass over the road you're more likely to find dogs onlead due to it not being an enclosed space.

There are other things to consider as well. For instance if someone is looking for a large breed of dog and live in a flat how well can they deal with injury or age related mobility problems? A 10 year old GSD for instance may start to struggle with several flights of stairs, how capable are people of carrying an animal of that size up and down multiple times of day. I'm sure we'd all do it for an injured dog but when you're looking at doing that every day, day in day out for the rest of the dogs life you've got to wonder is it fair on either of you? I have known a dog brought in for that reason, the owners options were pts or rehome as the dog couldn't stand being carried and the owner wasn't capable of carrying it either. The dog was rehomed to a lovely family with a nice garden and no staircases and lived several more years happily.

When you've been as flexible as you can be and still had dogs returned it really starts to get you down. I've seen dogs so confused at finding themselves back in kennels they've just given up. We rehomed one who was returned after 24hrs and even in those 24hrs he had bonded to them. It was heartbreaking to watch them drive off while he howled in his kennel. He shut down after that and due to being dumped several times in his life he now has servers separation anxiety. 

Someone raised the point earlier about people saying most rescue dogs don't have issues and yet rescues turn people down for the dogs having issues. The thing is dogs in rescue are often different to the dog you see in the home. In rescue one of mine pinged off the walls, mouthed, chewed through leads and was generally a very stressed out dog. Within three days of coming home he'd stopped biting the lead and the mouthing was all but gone. He still wouldn't voluntarily settle that took him two weeks or so. Rescues know there is a settling in period the problem is they don't know how long it will take. No one could have known that my boy would have stopped going for the lead as quickly as he did but you could know that he would stop as he never did it on walks away from the centre. It's like a dog who is not used to being left going to a working family. Yes, the dog can learn to be left but how long will that take? The people could take it on with 2 weeks off intending to teach it to be left for gradually increasing periods but there is no way to know if by the end of two weeks the people will be able to leave the dog for 4 minutes let alone 4 hours and then what happens when the people go back to work? Does the dog just have to lump it, or does the dog wreck the house and get returned? 

It also comes down to your opinion on issues. So many of the issues kennel dogs have (exacerbated by kennel stress) are manners problems jumping up when greeting people, pulling on the lead, counter surfing. Some people couldn't care less about these things but for others it's the be all and end all. The rescue somehow have to suss out who won't mind, who won't mind at first but will work on it and who really isn't going to cope. Hence they have forms and procedures.

Don't get me wrong, I don't agree with blanket policies and there are more than a few rescues that would turn me down because I work full time and I am the first to admit I am not the perfect home for my dogs because of this but I am an adequate home who has worked round it, unfortunately not everyone is willing to do that. I do however see it from the other side as well.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

We were deemed unsuitable due to very small children and lack of dog owning experience. At the time I was cheesed off but now, having actually lived with a dog and small kids, I get why the rules are there.

It's hard, juggling them all at times. The kids have been nipped, he's chewed their stuff up and he steals food from them any time he gets the chance. We have to be careful about where we leave stuff and I can't just pop out the room to do a quick chore (or even go to the loo) if it would mean leaving the 3 year old alone with the dog. These are all things that someone with experience would likely know, that someone who didn't have children wouldn't have to consider and that someone with less of a sense of responsibility might well decide they couldn't cope with and return the dog.

I've got no intention of giving up my dog, we've learnt from and worked around the issues but how could a rescue know that's what we'd do? All they have to go on is the information you give them and if all their experience tells them that someone in your position has a high chance of bouncing the dog back, I don't blame them for not wanting to take a chance.

Of course, in an ideal world, the rescues would have the facilities to judge each case individually. Although I suppose in an ideal world there wouldn't be so many dogs in need of rescue to begin with.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I was turned down by numerous rescues due to my back yard not being fenced - despite the fact that neither I nor any of my dogs , past and present , ever go out there
Thanks to a member on here I finally got in touch with a rescue who would listen to reason and they 
allowed Teddy to adopt me


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2013)

Every rescue organisation I know of here have a blanket fenced garden policy. No fence, no dog. I tried arguing once with someone who worked for a rescue that my dog probably gets taken out more than some dogs who live in fenced gardens (on the basis that some people seem to think that if a dog can run around in the garden they don't need a walk!), my dog would never be put at the many risks of being left outside alone, plus it means my dog obviously lives inside rather than being stuck out in a kennel. But, blanket policy, no dog for me


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

bleakholt ramsbottom, small shelter, only rehome puppies to houses where an adult does not work at all, only rehome adult dogs where you work part time. Brother tried to adopt adult dog but as he was a doctor was turned down so he went to manchester dog home. We wanted a puppy their, mum works part time but I am home educated but apparantly being 15 I would not be able to cope on my own 5 hours a week, they asked my mum if she would give up work then told us to get a cat instead....? ;/ however we are now on waiting lists at battersea, many tears and dogs trust. Some places have policies about under teen children, cats and other dogs. 


xxxxx


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> Every rescue organisation I know of here have a blanket fenced garden policy. No fence, no dog. I tried arguing once with someone who worked for a rescue that my dog probably gets taken out more than some dogs who live in fenced gardens (on the basis that some people seem to think that if a dog can run around in the garden they don't need a walk!), my dog would never be put at the many risks of being left outside alone, plus it means my dog obviously lives inside rather than being stuck out in a kennel. But, blanket policy, no dog for me


we just spent £££ on a fence for this reason, ours was not secure enough )
luckily we got a deal for a friend or we wouldn't have afforded it <3 x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Twice.
The first time was when we wanted a Golden Retriever girl, but they said she needed to live with another dog. 
Then we wanted to get a Labradoodle but he had so many people waiting for him we didnt have much chance
Then, when we wanted Daisy- we were picked over someone else I think its just so hard to get popular breeds from rescues.


----------



## FEJA JUODAS (May 19, 2010)

seems shelters want the perfect home for their animals.

however reality is people live in rented, of course more precarious than owned, flats and are out at work.

many dogs are left alone all day in garages and houses flats or gardens...just as bad as being in shelter cages in reality...

our world and lifestyles are not easy for animals for sure

that is probably why so many are in shelters abandoned !

divorces and house moves to flats seems to be a common reason in france for dogs ending up abandoned or in shelters etc as well as deaths of owners in an ageing population...

it is for sure far easier to BUY a dog from a dog breeder than get one from a shelter ! ironic but true. money talks. no institutional rules to apply in private sales or puppy farms etc

that does not help the shelter animals of course ! 

seems if feedback and checks were done on adoptees and the animals they could bend the rules ? but that takes effort and time...less cost to leave the animals in the shelter cages in reality...

the shelters are full of overworked people faced with abandoned animals they dont want to be unhappy or uncared for...and for sure original owners may have left them unexercised without drink or food etc whacked for chewing things when out...so they dont want that risk again for the animals...and the new owners dont know it will work out..it is a risk...

more volonteers to help the shelters is a possible solution.

to risk letting animals go to undesirable new homes but monitored. many animals are put down more and more as another good reason to try ! 

people going to ask for animals at a shelter are not i do not think bad people but more likely to be nice people to the animals.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

No..... they blumming saw me coming...... said "heres a ginger lump for you- now go home...." whilst sniggering and whispering "she does not know what shes let herself in for" LOL


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

reminds me my angry thread about it sometime back...
I got scrip ibn Gibraltar..and I would have no problems in Spain if there was no suitable dogs here...
When Scrip came home lil cheeklet was three, we live in a flat...

I would have been turn down in UK , so would have to get a pup from petshop/e-bay etc..what good it does to homelees dogs?
but it is a good for puppy farms and petshops ...
so more and more pups are "produced"..some of them to go to be homeless...


tIf the worst comes to the worst folks will go back to the rescue if cannot cope...
not nice for a dog , but not tragedy...IMAO dogs go back to breedres too,,,happens...at least there is an option...

here in Gib you get dog for a week and then you make up your mind: to keep it and do the paperwork...aor give it back and get your money...


but most dogs stay with new owners...!!!


Cheeklet and Scrip adore each other now...and it took at least a year or two to get there...

How many of you were brought up with a dog? and loved it?


----------



## thronesfan (Jun 20, 2012)

We weren't turned down, but struggled to find any suitable dogs at one rescue because we were classed as first time owners (I grew up with a dog and was a volunteer at the centre, so had experience with dogs, but hadn't owned one as an adult) - we kept trying for about a year but had no luck. Compared to our experience there, getting Cookie from another rescue was easy.

However, I'm now pregnant so I reckon every rescue centre would turn me down, whether I wanted to get a dog or a hamster.


----------



## penguin (Jan 2, 2013)

My mother in law lives in a flat, and she went to rescue a dog when they lost Nikkie to cancer.
The manager of the kennel came to do a homecheck and discovered that her 'flat' was a massive (bigger than my house!!!) 3 bedroomed 2 storey flat with access to a massive shared garden. 
They successfully adopted the dog and took him to the vets to get neutered and because he was a collie cross the vet had a massive rant at them about how the dog should not be kept in a flat.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

When I was in a position to take on a new dog, I was turned down by a few rescues for working full time.

Strangely though when I had 3 dogs ( from breeders) I did foster for a GSD rescue in Ireland, who home checked me in Northern Ireland  I was still working full time, I couldn't find a rescue up North who would want me to foster as again I worked full-time.  

Now I'm back in to looking for a new dog, again I work full time, have 4 cats so it's a no go again  So I will get a pup from a breeder again.

I'm not having a go at rescues at all BUT in the same breath, there is a lot of inverted snobbery about people buying a pup from a breeder when there are so many dogs in rescue!!! Sadly the reason for me going to a breeder was because I wasn't allowed a rescue....


----------



## Skandi (May 4, 2012)

We looked at adopting one before getting Jess as a puppy, but the local shelter demand 1. a garden, 2 previous experiance of the specific breed, and in many cases will only rehome to rural, even though it is a city shelter.

So since we lived in a flat (groundfloor) but didn't have a fenced garden or any collie experiance.. no point. There however was a park about 100ft behind the flat. so that became her garden

On a seperate point, I would never let my dog out in my garden without me anyway so really.. what point having 6" fencing?!


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been turned down because I used to work (bearing in mind they would have had canine company all the time), so now, I will NEVER go to that rescue for a dog. In my opinion, if my home wasn't good enough then, then it isn't now, so they can get lost.

I was willing to wait for a dog who was suitable to be left, but no, that wasn't good enough.

I think some rescues cut off their nose to spite their face. I can totally understand some dogs don't fit certain circumstances, but in my opinion, it shouldn't be blanket rules, but guidelines, but suitable dogs can be placed with suitable family set-ups.


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

I was turned down twice by dogs trust, the first time the greyhound I was interested in turned out to need to be homed with her kennel mate, a huge black lurcher who wasn't suitable for under 7's. the second time we had first refusal on a young lurcher but they called me back and said they had re-considered and deemed him too lively for young children. 
In the end I contacted RGT, the local co-ordinator came to do a homecheck and brought one of her own dogs with her to see how my kids behaved around him, she was impressed that despite the excitement they were all very gentle and seemed to know how to behave around dogs. We now have a sofa hogging ex-racer  
I can understand why rescues are reluctant to home to families with young children, it just would not be possible for them all to homecheck the way we were, though it is a shame. As others have said, it is worth looking around different rescues, I tried 3 locally to me before RGT.


----------

